# My 2011 1.4 is incredibly uncomfortable!! Help!!



## Graceco (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. New here. But to make a long story short, bought my cruze on Halloween this year (preowned 1.4 LT with 68 K). Felt great but after about a week my back started to hurt. The pain increased over time and now it seems that every time I get into the car after about an hour I can't stand the stiffening discomfort all over my back, neck, and shoulders. I've owned nearly a dozen cars in my life and I have never had a problem like this with a car. Ever. On appearance it doesn't seem that the seat is in disorder. Perhaps a tad more worn than the passenger side. I have tried every conceivable way to adjust I think. And I have gone to an upholstery shop and even had them try and add extra padding to places. That was not helpful, as it seemed to take me out of driving position while sitting. 
Has anyone else had this trouble? Have any resolutions been made? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, as I am at the point of getting rid of this car which would be a shame as I like the car very much and hoped to keep it for a while. 
Thank you all!!
alex


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have never had a problem with back pain in the Cruze, but I did once in a car that had badly fitted seat covers on the front seats. Other than that I find that sitting fairly upright works well on a long trip, but everybody has different needs in this area.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

First thing I did when I got in my new car was to adjust the lumbar support only to be disappointed that it's not adjustable. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Maybe it is not the seat. How is the suspension. It could be too stiff of a ride for you and your back. Tires inflated properly, and with 68K miles on the car maybe the shocks/struts need to be replaced. To answer your initial question yes it has happened to me. I am 6'1" and I bought a 2007 Honda Civic and driving for @10 min on a test drive it was fine. After @1 hour I felt the same way you do. I could not get a comfortable position in the car it was too small and the emergency brake was in my knee. I am sure that is not your problem. If I were you, start with the tires were they replaced with tires just to sell the car ("el cheapos")? 68K on the car probably not original and at that mileage that is when things begin to need to be replaced. How is the tire pressure? Don't get rid of the car check out the car's mechanical status first on things that affect ride quality.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm im 6'0 and I had no issues in my 2011. Heck I even drove it while I had a herniated disc... 

Try and drive another Cruze and feel the seats. Maybe the seat is worn. Do you feel the same when seated on the passenger side?

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I find adjusting the seat to the lowest setting to the floor then the back almost straight up. Go up just a tad on the knee. And I feel fairly good all day

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

After checking the mechanicals are correct. I would use the same method of fix as I do finding shoes. 

After your back and neck stars hurting, try adjusting each different function. Then different combinations. Since the lumbar isn't adjustable get an upholstery specialist to help. Maybe try switching the seats foam from the passenger seat.


----------



## Graceco (Dec 14, 2013)

Greatly appreciated suggestions. Tires all are original size Firestones. According to the pressure monitor @ 34 psi or so on the dash. Too low? The suspension seems in order. No bouncing or dips in the front end when breaking etc. Checked the local dealer and they quoted me new foam top and bottom for $104 for both. Much cheaper than one would think. Right? I noticed that they redesigned the seat on the 2012 (cloth is what I have). Sat in one and noticed immediate relief. The passenger side feels stiffer when I sit in it, but there's no way to truly tell if it will help, as you can't drive from the passenger side. I can only sit in it without a steering wheel and pedals in front of me. I guess it won't hurt to have the new foam installed. It's cheap enough. Wish I could upgrade the seats but that doesn't seem possible. I am a home hospice registered nurse and drive about 1000 miles per week for work. So my comfort is essential or my work suffers. The cruze seemed like such an awesome choice for me. Fun. Sporty. Fuel efficient. Etc. I don't buy new cars because I put too many miles on in a quick period. But once I find a car I like I stick with it. In fact I traded my 2010 nissan sentra in on the cruze. It had almost 140000 miles on it and it was my third sentra.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Graceco,

Welcome to Cruze Talk! :welcome:The above suggestions where a great start to finding a solution to this issue. Please keep me posted and let me know if you need any assistance or have any questions for me. You can always send me a PM. I hope replacing the cushions will allow you to have a comfortable ride. You can always PM me with any additional questions or concerns that you have.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

All a matter of personal preference I guess... I have a bad lower back and find the seats in my '12 Eco VERY comfortable. Firm, but comfortable. I'm 6'0" but weigh about 200 lbs and have a 32" waist, so maybe I "sink in" a bit more than others?

The longest drive I've done so far was 9 hours and I was impressed at how great the seat felt. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

5'7", but I have a lower back that gives me trouble more and more lately. I find that raising the seat height a little bit pushes the cushion into my lower back and helps immensely on long drives, though I normally like my driving position a little lower.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2011s have a different drivers seat from the 2012 and later years. At 68K miles the drivers seat foam will have lost a lot of its original give and flex, so swapping out the foam is a good place to start. If possible, watch the process so you can make later adjustments such as embedding a lumbar pillow yourself.


----------

